
Ask HN: Any tools to encode mp4 to stream of frames? - kevrone
I don&#x27;t understand video encoding&#x2F;decoding algorithms. What I want is to process a video stream and parse each frame individually, either as an image or as a matrix of rgba values. Anything out there that can help me with that?
======
lovelearning
If you're looking for a library to do this programmatically, try imageio
(Python) or OpenCV's VideoCapture (C/C++/Python/Java). I recommend imageio -
very easy to deploy, compared to OpenCV. Don't know about other languages.

------
NeuroWinter
Here is one way to just extract the frames:

ffmpeg -i in.avi -q:v 0 imagename_%04d.jpg

------
sp332
ImageMagick
[http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php](http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php)

------
fratlas
Google h264 to raw. Yuv format is what you describe

